

The top 10 lies of entrepreneurs - brlittle
http://blog.guykawasaki.com/2006/01/the_top_ten_lie_1.html

======
xirium
From the article: "All we have to do is get 1% of the market."

There's two fallacies in this argument. The first is that getting 1% is
sufficient. The second that getting 1% is possible. I've seen the first
technique working but it isn't sustainable. In the UK, there was an early
cable channel and I believe its strategy was to be visually arresting and
therefore catch 1% of channel flippers. This is viable when you have 30
channels, but it isn't viable when you have 500 channels.

The second fallacy is the Chinese Sock Syndrome. If you could get 1% of the
Chinese sock market then you'd have a huge turnover. Unfortunately, it ignores
the possibility that the natives can service their own market at less cost.
This is probably how Pets.Com failed.

------
eusman
All these will look shiny to the eyes of a newcomer, and will probably accept
your lies.

Phrases determine people as much people determine phrases. So, if someone has
the power to act instead of talking, then even accusing that someone of using
those phrases will be a shot in the water, because this kind of persons are
untouchable, as much if you want to hurt them with a blog post!

"No one can do what we're doing"

“Oracle is too big/dumb/slow to be a threat.”

Oracle or any other big company is a threat if you have a poor idea and
execution. All the rest are useless.

Patents

you can say whatever you want about patents, but for a startup is not about
suing others as it's about gaining IP, which makes it an easier target for an
exit.

1% of the market

define market first, then define what you mean by 1%

